# UNICA BRNO



## yayarella (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello to all!
I introduce myself, My name Yayarella, I write from Italy. I am 36 years old, my husband 40 and we are looking for a baby for three years now! Was diagnosed with POF (premature menopause) at the age of 17 years and Have Been Since under replacement therapy with estrogen (pill Yasmin) I Was diagnosed, Also aged 17, pituitary adenoma gonadotropinosecernete (FSH LH) The Recently Discovered to be affected by mutation of gene MTHFR (C677T polymorphisms, A1292C) and are waiting to collect the results of the assay of homocysteine, folate and vitamins of the group, on the advice of my genetics, I will Examination of Fragile X is Also a patient allergic asthma .
We made an attempt to egg donation in Greece in November 2008 and two failed Unfortunately Attempts embrioadozione blastocyst frozen in the Czech Republic in September and December 2009, the first attempt with HCG at 14 ° PT = 31, But then miscarriage and the second attempt with HCG to 16 ° PT = 1.
Now I am in contact with IVF UNICA Brno and in particular with Dr. Frgala.
I am awaiting his confirmation for another attempt and I wanted to ask your thoughts on this clinic. 
Thanks and see you soon.
Yayarella


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I am not familiar with Unica Brno so sorry can't help you with that clinic but am being treated at Reprofit in Brno so if you fancy connecting with other's being treated in Brno or Czech Republic please come and join us on the thread.

Not everyone is being treated by Reprofit, others are treated at Gycentrum Ostrava but everyone is really supportive.

Where were you previously treated in the Czech Republic? And how much is DE or OE IVF there?

Lots of love F x


----------



## yayarella (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello
I made two previous attempts to Reprofit Brno and I decided to change clinic.
I made contact with unique and Gyncentrum and are awaiting responses.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I'll be interested to hear how you get on.

Wishing you lots of luck.

F x


----------

